# suche einen Damen Rennradschuh



## powerxtr (15. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtbdiscount.de/winkel/pr...=1101&osCsid=9cfbdc149178afb935cd074d0bc0b91a

Hallo ,

ich bin zwar ein Mann suche aber für meine Frau einen Race Schuh, weiss aber nicht was da so das richtige ist.Hab da mal einen gefunden,
bei mtbdiscount würde mich freuen wenn ich eine Rückmeldung von euch bekommen würde.


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, das richtige ist, was passt 
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob deine Frau eher schmale oder breite Füße etc. hat, ob sie Wert auf besonders steife Sohlen legt, was das Preislimit ist... und so weiter.
Du müsstest schon ein bisschen mehr Input geben.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass die Schuhe von Shimano von der Qualität her sicherlich nicht schlecht sind. Ich persönlich habe diesen hier
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...enuid1=18;menuid2=153;mid=155;pgc=0;orderby=4 
und bin sehr begeistert davon. Die sind allerdings eher schmal geschnitten.

Am besten gehst du aber mal mit deiner Frau in ein Geschäft, und lässt sie verschiedene Schuhe anprobieren. Die Passform ist immer noch am wichtigsten. Von der Verarbeitungsqualität her leisten sich zumindest die bekannten Marken im Allgemeinen eh keine Patzer mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2010)

Nicht, dass ich viel Erfahrung hätte - habe nur ein Einsteiger-Paar gekauft, um das Fahren mit Klickies zu testen (keine gute Idee, die Sohlen waren so weich, dass ich kaum aus den Pedalen kam und manche schon dachten, ich sei zu doof dafür) und später dann was halbwegs Anständiges  - aber ich würde sagen, das wichtigste ist, dass sie sie selbst anprobiert. 

Ich hatte schon alle möglichen MTB-Schuhe an, und erstens fallen sie völlig unterschiedlich aus (von mehreren Größen kleiner bis eine Größe größer, außerdem teils extremst eng bzw. weit), zweitens ist (bei Frauen sowieso) auch das Design sehr wichtig.

Super finde ich in der mittleren Preisklasse die Schuhe von Scott und Mavic, selbst habe ich aber ein günstig erstandenes Paar von Pearl Izumi und Rennradschuhe von Diadora, beides Gelegenheitskäufe.


----------



## Nevibikerin (16. Februar 2010)

Welche Größe brauchst du den? Habe neue DMT in Gr. 38 zu verkaufen. passen mir leider nicht. Habe einen RR und einen MTB Schuh. Sind beide ungetragen.


----------



## powerxtr (17. Februar 2010)

Größe 41,..  38 ist zu klein!


----------



## TiffyI (17. Februar 2010)

der Shimano SH-WR 80 ist spitze - super steife Sohle, sehr bequem, schmal geschnitten! Aber schau mal bei bike-discount.de, da gibts den nochmals 10 Euro billiger und derzeit versandkostenfrei;-)


----------



## Veloce (21. Februar 2010)

Ich empfehle den Specialized Woman  BG Torch.
Absolut langsstreckentauglich , steife Sohle und Laufen ( mit Plattenschutz ) geht auch bequem ein paar Km im Notfall .
Ich hab sonst keinen Schuh erlebt der von Anfang an so gut gepaßt hat .
Nach diversen Shimano Modellen  unterschiedlicher Qualitätslevels seit 2007 keinen anderen mehr .


----------



## Nevibikerin (22. Februar 2010)

Specialized hat immer gute Sachen. Fahre den RR und den MTB Schuh und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Warnschild (25. Februar 2010)

Ach, und muss es unbedingt ein Damen-Schuh sein? Wenn Deine Frau nicht zu schmale Füße hat, ist sie - sie hat ja nicht so kleine Füße - evtl. auch mit einem Herren-Modell gut, wenn nicht gar besser, bedient.

Das nur zur Überlegung.


----------



## wintergriller (25. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ach, und muss es unbedingt ein Damen-Schuh sein? Wenn Deine Frau nicht zu schmale Füße hat, ist sie - sie hat ja nicht so kleine Füße - evtl. auch mit einem Herren-Modell gut, wenn nicht gar besser, bedient.
> 
> Das nur zur Überlegung.




Genau. Ich selbst habe so einen Sidi Genius4 als absolutes Schnäppchen geschossen. Die "normalen" Sidi sind recht schmal und passen perfekt auch für zarte Frauenfüße 
Häufig kann man bei den "männeruntypischen" Schuhgrößen tolle Schnäppchen machen. Mein Sidi hat ganze 15(!!) gekostet. Letztes Paar in schmal und Größe 38, dass wollt wohl kein Mann 

Edith meint: OK es geht um Größe 41, da kommt man schon in Größenregionen, wo es mit Schnäppchen bei Männerschlappen eng werden könnte!


----------

